# Unbrick Your Bionic Here /windows/mac/linux support



## Timmy10shoes

Pulled


----------



## gsDroid

This method really works. I thought I was permanently hosed, but Timmy10shoes helped me until I was back to stock .886 and working. Talk about giving to the community, thanks.


----------



## smilepak

Here is where I am stuck at. Was able to get back into android through another method by flashing a few files from 893 and 886 manually. Once I got back into android, I tried using 4everoot 2.1 with option #1, it failed. got me stuck at AP Flash Failured.

Pull Battery, hold down vol + and -, and select normal boot.

Back into Android.

Tried OTA in the About Phone, it download, it reboots, it tries to install. Failed.

reboot back into Android.

Tried again the 4everoot 2.1, this time with option 3, just root only. Pass

reboot back into android.

So, the next question is, should OTA fail or pass this time or go into recovery and flash 893 and 901?


----------



## gsDroid

If you had ever used cheesecake or flashed the .7.893 kernel you will have to use a method like this one or P3's 1-click path saver to go back to stock with the original .886 kernel/radio. The method you used to get back into android probably did not take your radio/kernel back. OTA's will fail with the .7.893 kernel. After I used this method, I was able to use dhackers "r3l3as3droot and for3v3r root for the bionic 2.1" stickied in the bionic developer forum. I used option 2 to root and apply forever root. Then I took the OTA .893 update successfully and kept root. I should now be able to take the .901 OTA, but I'm holding off trying to determine if I will be able to go back to the Kin3tx rom with working webtop hack if I take it.


----------



## John L. Galt

I did skull this manually, and can confirm that after 5.5.893 you can flash 5.9.901 over it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## smilepak

Finally finish after 20 hours of struggle. This post worked, of all the hundreds I've tried.

Now on 5.9.901, i've noticed my I lost 3g/4g signal. Not getting anything. Still rooted I think, haven't confirm. Trying to figure out why no signal at the moment.


----------



## Asrmatt

smilepak said:


> Finally finish after 20 hours of struggle. This post worked, of all the hundreds I've tried.
> 
> Now on 5.9.901, i've noticed my I lost 3g/4g signal. Not getting anything. Still rooted I think, haven't confirm. Trying to figure out why no signal at the moment.


I am having the same issue. I have zero data. This is not good.


----------



## unchoney

I am having the same issue. I have zero data. This is not good.

Verizon is down again!


----------



## CellZealot

Nationwide data outage...third this month.


----------



## SonicJoe

CellZealot said:


> Nationwide data outage...third this month.


On 5.9.901 I've been able to maintain 3G, but no 4G. I know if I was still on 5.7.893 I'd have nothing. I'm home and on wifi now anyway.


----------



## SonicJoe

Oops. Double post.


----------



## _matt

Thank you for this. I'm glad you and a few others are keeping the phone alive.


----------



## azwolverine

*Timmy10shoes - you are the man.*

Over the last few years I have owned a few OG Droids, Droid 2, Droid 3, Droid X, Droid X2, and my Droid Bionic. Never during those years have I been in a pickle like I was with my Bionic, trying to rid myself of some cheesecake. I have traveled from end to end on the world wide web searching for the elusive fix to my nightmare.

Started out like many other days over the last few years of rooting droids, never satisfied always wanting more. I had 4ever root on cheesecake .893 and decided to install the .901 update from a zip. Bingo lost root, don't really use the benefits of root to often, but of course I wanted what I couldn't have. So I decided to use P3's one click and thats when me and my Bionic got to know each other inside and out.

Timmy10shoes your write up and links, were my reason for a happy dance today. Over the last 24 hours I have seen failed RSD flashes, failed updates, failed programs, failed dos commands, failed root, and my favorite - permenant in your face Fastboot screen reminding me of a Failed Flash with the awesome CG:boot error.

Thanks to Timmy10shoes, P3, BBB and all others that make tinkering with our big boy toys possible.

*Here is a link* to my file that fixed all my woes. Its a zip'd file, 673.58 MB, of all the links in your original post, with the modifications per your instructions. Open RSD and point to default_flash_targa.xml and push start in RSD. May others experiences be as good as mine.

_#################
Some Errors This Should Fix:

Flash Failure / Invalid CG Version CG; boot

Installing Update...
assert failed: getprop ("ro.product.device") == cdma-targa" ||
getprop ("ro.build.product") == "cdma-targa ||
Error in /sdcard/update901.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.

Error load file: could not allocate 1397489664 bytes error: connot load grfs.img

No 3g or 4g

flash cdt.bin "cdt.bin" phone returned fail

Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip (status 7)

and many others
#################_


----------



## ebourlet

This method started to work for me that is until I accepted the OTA . After the Verizon OTA failed the phone rebooted to a screen that shows
AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Invalid CDT)
0A.61

Invalid CG Version (CG:cdt)
Invalid CG Version (CG:cdt)

The phone will not boot to recovery and only boots to the fastboot screen even after power cycle. It fails any RSD attempts also. Any one able to help?


----------



## azwolverine

I have had success with this file from BBB http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JHSHG1G0

Plug your phone in via usb, click on 901fix.bat and it should reboot your phone.


----------



## SonicJoe

ebourlet said:


> This method started to work for me that is until I accepted the OTA . After the Verizon OTA failed the phone rebooted to a screen that shows
> AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Invalid CDT)
> 0A.61
> 
> Invalid CG Version (CG:cdt)
> Invalid CG Version (CG:cdt)
> 
> The phone will not boot to recovery and only boots to the fastboot screen even after power cycle. It fails any RSD attempts also. Any one able to help?


If you were on 901 previously (ever) you need to flash the 901 cdt.bin file in fastboot after taking 893. Your two options are flash the update to 901 or flash the 901 cdt.bin.

I don't have a link, but there are several in this forum as well as over at MDW.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

The cdt.bin and instructions are posted in the OP.


----------



## ebourlet

I tried this "moto-fastboot.exe flash cdt.bin" but I get unknown partition 'cdt.bin'

What is the correct syntax?

Darn so sorry I reread the OP and see that I needed to tell it where to flash the file. Got a working phone now, no data but at least I have a phone back. Thanks

Update Data working ! Thank you everybody for getting this all working.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

you need to put what your flashing and where
"moto-fastboot flash cdt.bin cdt.bin"


----------



## Timmy10shoes

The mirror is working again, i f&cked up editing the link. Sorry.


----------



## idivorceyou

Massive props to timmy10shoes. I bricked my bionic so bad. did the RSD lite flash and was back on 886 stock without a hitch.
followed instructions, did forever root, OTA, 901 update. did the 901fix.bat. flashed kinetix 901 compatible. and whoo hoo I'm loving the phone again.

thanks for the great work.


----------



## MDicnMan

You guys ROCK. RSD lite method worked like a champ. From rooted 901 back to unrooted 893 so I can warranty the phone.


----------



## braddj85

I need help badly!!! Ive tried everything and cannot get my bionic to boot.

Please help me lol.

Brief description of problem:
I rooted phone, successfully running eclipse rom. Downloaded new rom. Was in in recovery and wiping data. Accidently wiped weptop (which I think caused the problem)

Tried this fix and my phone just gets stuck on the Motorola dual core boot screen.

Any help is much appreciated. 
Quote
MultiQuote
Edit


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Try booting into stock recovery and wiping cache/data.


----------



## braddj85

Ive Tried that , doesnt do anything


----------



## Timmy10shoes

have you tried re-running rsd lite?


----------



## John L. Galt

If he wiped webtop, that is going to be an issue any way you look at it. Sounds like time for moto-fastboot to replace that missing webtop.

@bradd - how long did you leave it at the Motorola dual core screen? the first time up it sometimes does take a while before it starts booting correctly (have seen this reported with all three updates from different people)....


----------



## Timmy10shoes

I'm pretty sure its not the webtop.(anymore). I'm sure rsd lite flashed it. If not he wouldn't be able to even get to the dual-core screen. He would be stuck in fastboot will an invalid webtop failure.


----------



## John L. Galt

yeah, that is what made me add the second part - when I realized it was at the Motorola screen and not the failed flash bootloader message.

Sorry for *not *editing out the first part.


----------



## Eluvatar

ok, so I'v been having some issues so after much work I'v come here I tried this method and once RSD is done it boots back up to the dual core screen, after a little while I get this


Code:


<br />
AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Boot Failure)<br />
0A.61<br />
Battery OK<br />
OK to Program<br />
Connect USB<br />
Data Cable<br />
Invailid CG OTV (CG: cdrom): Invalid SP Data<br />
Invailid CG OTV (CG: system): Invalid SP Data<br />
Invailid CG OTV (CG: webtop): Invalid SP Data<br />
Invailid CG HAB (CG: webtop, status: 0X0035)<br />
Invailid CG OTV (CG: webtop)<br />

what would you recommend I do? I have tried many many other options online and none seem to work.

still having the issue removed my edit.


----------



## stev3m

MAN! I'm going to become a billionaire when I invent a way to hug people through a computer screen. After EVERYTHING else I tried failed. And failed hard. It almost seemed like everything i tried to do made the problem worse and worse. I was legit panicking. Thank you so much dude seriously.


----------



## kryptic17

I will be trying this method a little later to see if it fixes my fastboot issues I've been encountering, and with good faith I am sure it will. (Gotta catch some Z's, and phone is charging from the dead so this procedure will wait for a better night







)

I just wanted to express extreme thanks to such an awesome community, This has been my goto place for all things Droid Bionic, as well as when I had my HTC Thunderbolt. (In comarison, my thunderbolt never gave me headaches







Freaking Motorola) I can say this phone has really been causing me some stress and issues, and It's been so nice to see so many good problem solvers and thinkers, and people working together. It's just awesome! Thanks again, you are all the reason I come back for more from this great forum!


----------



## Draexo

Thanks TImmy! You unbricked my Bionic that seemed toasted!


----------



## duvious

This the next best thing to sbfing. Thank you very much, this has restored my faith in the Bionic. I was so aggravated at it because it is so fickle. I put 901 on it and it really screwed up.

I may keep it now.

Thanks.


----------



## duvious

Ok I may have spoken too soon. This process got me back to 5.5.886 or whatever but when I tried to update it i got the CDT error. Which I can fix because I have the. 901 fix. (I installed the cheesecake app and upgraded to. .901.) That was a big mistake. I think I read that if you take that you can never go back. This Bionic is so damn fickle with this bootloader issue I am DONE with it and Motorola.

Does anyone have a solution to this. .901 issue? If not, who wants to buy a Bionic? Great physical condition with an extra extended battery, Otterbox case box and all that came with it.

Thanks.

P.S. Is there any hope for this sorry a#$ locked bootloader phone?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes

duvious said:


> Ok I may have spoken too soon. This process got me back to 5.5.886 or whatever but when I tried to update it i got the CDT error. Which I can fix because I have the. 901 fix. (I installed the cheesecake app and upgraded to. .901.) That was a big mistake. I think I read that if you take that you can never go back. This Bionic is so damn fickle with this bootloader issue I am DONE with it and Motorola.
> 
> Does anyone have a solution to this. .901 issue? If not, who wants to buy a Bionic? Great physical condition with an extra extended battery, Otterbox case box and all that came with it.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> P.S. Is there any hope for this sorry a#$ locked bootloader phone?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


So what's seems to be the problem then?


----------



## duvious

Well since you put it that way, I guess I'm just being fickle about all the patchwork to get this thing to go.

Plus there so few roms and tweaks out there and I can't do any of that stuff right now. ( This is not a complaint about the dev community) I have the droid x and was spoiled by cyanogenmod.

I have had time to think about it and since I we can fix this phone with all the tools are out there. I'm gonna hang tight a little while longer. I hope to learn how to develop roms.

Thanks Timmy for this post because it really did save my butt on this phone. This process was incredibly easy And for that I am very grateful.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## duvious

Also, Nothing my concern is if I wanna sell this 1 day If there's another o t a well I still have the same problem. Or if the 901 update Will clear this problem up.

Any thoughts on that?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes

No need to apologize.I'am still a tad confused about your issues though. The cdt.bin can't be reverted back but you are on the official OTA path again. And I understand being spoiled, I miss the rom suppport of my old Droid X.


----------



## Frankie

I just wanted to stop by and say thank you very much for this! It restored my phone when R3L3AS3D Root Restore wasn't able to. Not sure what I would've done without this!

Thank you!


----------



## duvious

I did not realize at first that this would put me back on the OTA path. I thought the bin issue would keep me from receiving any future updates.

Now let's hope 2nd Init can get figured out and bring on CM with ICS!

Thanks again, Timmy10.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## !M4G3

im stuck on the invalid CDT screen,tried doing the the 901fix file and noyhing happens,any ideas??thanks


----------



## Timmy10shoes

!M4G3 said:


> im stuck on the invalid CDT screen,tried doing the the 901fix file and noyhing happens,any ideas??thanks


you have too power down and boot ap fastboot, then follow the OP instructions


----------



## !M4G3

i did all that,it happened after the ota update,just like post#14,i tried to reflash,flash fails


----------



## Timmy10shoes

? after you take the update, you get thrown into fastboot with the cdt.bin failure. While there, Open command prompt, cd to the folder withthe downloaded cdt.bin feom OP. moto-fastboot flash cdt.bin cdt.bin, moto-fastboot erase cache, moto-fastboot reboot. Thats it.


----------



## !M4G3

sorry,it doesnt recognize moto-fastboot, bionic is plugged in ap fastboot


----------



## Timmy10shoes

you need to download the flash_me zip in the OP. unzip it and move the files in the moto-fastboot folder into the folder with the downloaded cdt.bin from the OP


----------



## !M4G3

the flash_me zip doesnt have the moto-fastboot folder in it,is that what im looking for?ive been searching for it for a while,
the zip only has a ota folder


----------



## Timmy10shoes

sorry, meant flash_tools zip.


----------



## !M4G3

lol all good,that did the trick, i was driving myself crazy looking for that folder,i downloaded flashme.zip like 3 times,big thanks,booting now


----------



## kingtut

how long should the dual core moto logo be up and rsd saying "Please manually power up this phone ... In process..." be cause I'm going on an hour and been stuck there?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Definitely not that long. If you haven't already, try installing rsd lite 5.6 and the 5.4 drivers. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13700-fastboot-files-55893-fxz-leaked/


----------



## kingtut

I have rsd 5.6 but moto drivers from the zip?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

The drivers from the link I posted to you.


----------



## kingtut

Now its stuck on 1/14 erase cache
I think I might have really messed up I was trying to flash a recovery image in bootstrapper and there were two images I think one was from my thunderbolt and I accidentally picked it instead of the bionic because they were from the same date, would that render this useless and am I completely out of luck? I know that sounds really dumb because it is this is the first time I've bricked a phone after many many times flashing my droid x to get it back on ota path and my tb and even my bionic.. sad day very sad day.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

fastboot the cdt.bin from the OP, then run rsd lite again


----------



## kingtut

I finally got the droid eye I believe I am out of the boot loop your are the man a trillion thank yous and more.


----------



## spinwizard

[sup]timmy10shoes You are THE mam. This is exactly what I needed. Thank you kind sir, where is the donate button?







[/sup]


----------



## thovind1

Let me preface by stating that I'm completely new to this, aside from the two days straight that I've spent trying to learn how to do all of this (don't judge...I'm sick in bed anyway).

I've gotten to the point that I was able to root and upgrade to .901. Unfortunately, to no fault of anyone in particular, files are so dispersed and scattered when dealing with rooting that things are hard to find, even when you know what ya need. I was unable to find a working link for the forever root...so I never performed it. My mistake was that I updated to .901 first.

I've not tried to revert back to old firmware because I know it'll likely brick the phone. Although I'm confident that I could unbrick and do what I need to with the information givenn here, my problem is that I live in Northern Michigan...the only internet available is what I use off of my phone. So after I brick, if I don't have every file downloaded....every piece of data already pulled up...that I need, I'm screwed.

So here's my question...is there a foreseen workaround to root .901 in the near future? Would it be easier to just wait for that, especially since I've really not gotten spoiled yet by all of the bells and whistles that come with the rooted phone? Or is reverting back to .886 and starting over a lot easier for a noob to do than it appears?

From what I can see, even though my phone is actually not yet bricked, the only way to revert back and root after going to .901 is to intentionally brick it and fix it. Hopefully I'm not correct?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

No need to intentionally brick your device, just run the program. The timeframe on rooting I suppose depends on when. 901 is offically released. Everything you need to revert to. 866, root and forever root and update to. 893 and. 901 are posted in the OP.


----------



## thovind1

Thanks for replying so quickly. And I do appreciate any help you give me. This is extremely intimidating to someone that's never dealt with this stuff before. It's literally like speaking a different language. It would actually be awesome if there was a wikipedia kind of thing somewhere to explain to dummies like me what exactly everything means and does....

The main two problems I'm having are that every link I find that is supposed to direct me to the forever root is a dead link...not sure if my computer just REALLY doesn't want me to root, or if there's a problem with the links? Also, even more puzzling to me, is that I can't seem to get my phone to go to the stock recovery. I get it to go to the proper area, but no recovery option pops up...only reboot, clear cache, install files.

If it weren't for these two things, it would be easier for me to roll the dice on this...although it's extremely scary knowing that I've got no help if I can't figure it out. As goes my phone, so goes my internet.

Again...trust me when I say I'm greatly appreciative. Hope I don't come off that I'm not.


----------



## thovind1

After rereading the OP for a third time, I get the impression that the forever root and unbrick programs are bundled into the initial mediafire link? If true, I do apologize. Unfortunately, it's taking several hours to download the file given the seclusion I live in.

If I could, though...could I get you to point me in the right direction to do a nandroid backup? Even that advice would help me greatly.


----------



## LDubs

Once rooted, download bionic bootstrapper, click the first button, wait for it to say success, then click the second button, which will reboot into clockworkmod.. select backups and restore and go from there.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## Timmy10shoes

The main download "flash_me" is the mediafire link. Its the biggest and only the images required for flashing. Down a few links is the "flash_tools", which contain the root files, drivers and rsd lite that are required to flash your device. On top of the bionic forum is a pinned thread "How to install clockwork recovery" which should help with nandroid back-ups.


----------



## thovind1

I thank both of you. Rather embarrassing being so ignorant on all of this...but information is greatly scattered. Once the files actually do download, I may reach for my cohones and try this.


----------



## crpeck

Not embarassing, we all have to start somewhere. When I got my 1St Android I had no clue what a nandroid was. I also found it frustrating that the info was spread all over the place.

Gotta Timmy credit for collecting it all here for the bionic.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverJohn

I wanted to publicly thank Timmy10shoes for his efforts, and share my own experiences.

I flashed Eclipse 2.1 rc1 on to my rooted bionic, and didn't realize I had automatic updates turned off. So, while I was poking around with it, I noticed that I no longer had cell access. I deduced that the phone had taken an update to itself that caused it to lose cell connectivity. So, in re-flashing it, I noticed that it took a lot longer to flash one part than the rest. I had about 36% battery left, so I decided to let it run for a bit. I've worked on other systems as a penetration tester, and you would occasionally have to "glitch" a system, sending it bad voltages until it allows access, so I set it to run, and fell asleep on the couch.

When I woke up, it had just enough battery left to let me know it had taken a bad flash, and then died. And as we all know, you can't recover from a dead battery and a bad flash at the same time; the phone has to be functional to charge. So, after a day of pondering it, it occurred to me that the battery had roughly the same voltage as a charger for a camera I had. I tried to get it to work, but I discovered the charger was already bad.

So, now I'm really hosed. Then, I realized that a PS3 controller had an on-board 3.7 volt Li-On battery and charger. So...I disassembled one, used straight pins to breach the wires, and checked the voltages with a cheap VOM I had. Then, I ran a pair of wires to the battery, and using more straight pins, managed to get it to take a charge. If anyone else is insane enough to try this, be sure to watch the voltages pretty carefully; a Li-On battery is very finicky and will explode if overcharged. I can't be held responsible for house fires, burned skin, etc, so DO NOT ATTEMPT THIS. After three hours, I pulled it from the mess I had on the couch, dropped it in the phone, and it worked long enough to use timmy10shoe's setup to bring it back to working. I am charging it fully right now.

Thanks, again, to the people hosting the forum and Tim.

SilverJohn.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

WOW!!! Way to go Macgyver. B-) I must say, I'm impressed! Glad I could assist.


----------



## sockstobed

THANK YOU!!!! This fixed my missing radio.... THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## dmbatcofc

THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!!! FIXED MY PHONE! RIIIIIIIDONKULOUS


----------



## ruck0loc0

Thank you so much for this!!! Tried two different methods and they all failed. If you are around So Cal one day, beers on me!


----------



## Timmy10shoes

ruck0loc0 said:


> Thank you so much for this!!! Tried two different methods and they all failed. If you are around So Cal one day, beers on me!


Awesome. I'll hold you to it.


----------



## mike29

I'm having the same problem as others. I am stuck on the dual core screen after what appears to be successful flash. I left it on after the first reboot where it shows an unpacking timflow on the screen, it becomes stuck on the second reboot. I let it stay on when the RSD said to manually power.

I have tried to reflash with the same bad luck. Using updated drivers and RSD. Any advice?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

mike29 said:


> I'm having the same problem as others. I am stuck on the dual core screen after what appears to be successful flash. I left it on after the first reboot where it shows an unpacking timflow on the screen, it becomes stuck on the second reboot. I let it stay on when the RSD said to manually power.
> 
> I have tried to reflash with the same bad luck. Using updated drivers and RSD. Any advice?


Try booting stock and recovery and factory restore. If that doesn't work PM me.


----------



## brakiss

Just wanted to say thank you to Tim, he helped me out on Gtalk and he didnt have too. thanks bud!


----------



## jphillips.hd88

Another success! This is the only method that worked for me! Thanks so much!


----------



## envy5000

Timm10shoes,
I keep getting


Code:


<br />
assert failed: motorola.motoflash("/tmp/lte.img")<br />
[URL=E:Error]E:Error[/URL] in /tmp/sideload/package.zip<br />
(Status 7)<br />
Installation Aborted<br />

and my baseband wont load the lte half of the radio img. Is there any fix to this? What am I doing wrong?
I posted my backstory here.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

I've seen failures on the bp img. also. I believe they are hardware issues.


----------



## km75

A little background. I've rooted and flashed roms for the D3 and D2. So I'm not new to all this. I'm far from lazy. Every file that is in this thread I've probably downloaded at least two or three times. That includes the pathsaver zip. And the flashme zip. I took the .901 update and of course I lost root. I ran the targa xml from the flashme zip in rsd lite. I was all set except for the fact that I was still on .886. Went to update to .893 and of course I got stuck in fastboot with the cdt error. I'm presently stuck there. My frustration comes from the fact that I knew what was going to happen bcuz the instructions said as much. That and the fact that other people had the exact same issue as I and fixed it. I know its something simple. If anyone can help me I would appreciate it

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## km75

I guess all I really need is step by step instructions on how to flash the cdt.bin from the .901 update zip. Anyone?

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes

km75 said:


> I guess all I really need is step by step instructions on how to flash the cdt.bin from the .901 update zip. Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


There are instructions in the OP.


----------



## km75

I'm aware of that. And the instructions were written very well. But obviously I'm missing an important step or missing a file or something. Will try it again.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes

km75 said:


> I'm aware of that. And the instructions were written very well. But obviously I'm missing an important step or missing a file or something. Will try it again.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


Did you download the cdt.bin?


----------



## becook1

When reverting from 5.9.901 to 5.5.893, has anyone thought about or tried to dd the .893 cdt.bin instead of reflashing the .901 cdt.bin ontop of the .893 build?

This is something that I thought about after bricking, unbricking, bricking, really bricking, and then fixing my bionic. I started out with a 5.5.893 rooted phone, updated to .901, lost root. bricked..... and now am back to a rooted (43v3r root) .901 phone.


----------



## becook1

km75 said:


> I'm aware of that. And the instructions were written very well. But obviously I'm missing an important step or missing a file or something. Will try it again.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


did you get the flash_tools.zip? You need Moto-fastboot.exe, AdbWinApi.dll and AdbWinUsbApi.dll files PLUS the .901 cdt.bin files.
Fastboot your bionic, connect to usb cord
Command prompt,
CD to where you put these listed files
Type in the command string Moto-fastboot flash cdt.bin cdt.bin
Some are saying to also Moto-fastboot erase cache
then Moto-fastboot reboot

You should be up and running.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

becook1 said:


> When reverting from 5.9.901 to 5.5.893, has anyone thought about or tried to dd the .893 cdt.bin instead of reflashing the .901 cdt.bin ontop of the .893 build?
> 
> This is something that I thought about after bricking, unbricking, bricking, really bricking, and then fixing my bionic. I started out with a 5.5.893 rooted phone, updated to .901, lost root. bricked..... and now am back to a rooted (43v3r root) .901 phone.


Well honestly I don't know difference that would make.


----------



## km75

becook1 said:


> did you get the flash_tools.zip? You need Moto-fastboot.exe, AdbWinApi.dll and AdbWinUsbApi.dll files PLUS the .901 cdt.bin files.
> Fastboot your bionic, connect to usb cord
> Command prompt,
> CD to where you put these listed files
> Type in the command string Moto-fastboot flash cdt.bin cdt.bin
> Some are saying to also Moto-fastboot erase cache
> then Moto-fastboot reboot
> 
> You should be up and running.


Thanx for your response. Yes I have everything that you have listed. I guess the problem I'm having is trying to figure out how to run the command prompts. This is what I've been trying albeit unsuccessfully.I hit RUN in the start menu. Then I enter the following C:WINDOWSsystem32cmd.exe then push ok. Once I push ok I type the following path C: Documents and settings/User Name/My documents/Downloads/cdt. once I push enter it just takes me to the file. I'm pretty sure the problem is I don't know how to flash a file through command prompt correctly. I'm presently trying to read up on it since I know it has to be something simple I'm doing wrong bcuz I know google/youtube is my friend. Lol. But if you read this and can determine what I'm doin wrong and would let me know it would be greatly appreciated. I'm beyond frustrated. My D3 is cool but 4G on my bionic is a lot more cooler. Lol. Thanx in advance
Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## km75

Timmy10shoes said:


> Did you download the cdt.bin?


Yes I did. I also made a new folder named "cdtfix". I put the cdt file in there as well as the fastboot files from the moto tools file as you directed. I got that much. Your instructions are so clear cut its amazing. So I kind of feel like an idiot for asking questions. I know my problem is I'm doing something wrong with the command prompt input. I know its something simple that I'm missing. But I've never done a command prompt before.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CellZealot

Open that folder wherever you have it and hit Ctrl+Shift+right click and select Open a Command Window Here from the drop menu.

You now have the command prompt in the proper directory with all the files and don't need to cd to it typing a long file path.

Now type the following command at the prompt: *moto-fastboot flash cdt.bin cdt.bin* and then enter key. Do not capitalize the M in moto-fastboot.

That should get you past the issues with the command prompt and file paths.


----------



## km75

CellZealot said:


> Open that folder wherever you have it and hit Ctrl+Shift+right click and select Open a Command Window Here from the drop menu.
> 
> You now have the command prompt in the proper directory with all the files and don't need to cd to it typing a long file path.
> 
> Now type the following command at the prompt: *moto-fastboot flash cdt.bin cdt.bin* and then enter key. Do not capitalize the M in moto-fastboot.
> 
> That should get you past the issues with the command prompt and file paths.


Man I've been going bonkers with this. Lol. Thanx for your imput. Going to give it a try now.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## km75

CellZealot said:


> Open that folder wherever you have it and hit Ctrl+Shift+right click and select Open a Command Window Here from the drop menu.
> 
> You now have the command prompt in the proper directory with all the files and don't need to cd to it typing a long file path.
> 
> Now type the following command at the prompt: *moto-fastboot flash cdt.bin cdt.bin* and then enter key. Do not capitalize the M in moto-fastboot.
> 
> That should get you past the issues with the command prompt and file paths.


I have the folder on my desktop. I right clicked to open it. Once opened I did the button combo press you mentioned. But the option to open a command window here didn't appear. All that popped up was view/arrange icons by/ refresh/customize this folder/undo rename/new/properties. I'm running windows xp by the way. Don't know if that makes a difference or not

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CellZealot

Ok, yes it does make a difference as that option is not present in XP unfortunately.

The easiest way may be to place it on your Desktop and then open command prompt from the accessories Start menu.

Then type : cd Desktop\Fixcdt and then the command from above.

Try that and see if you have better success.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

CellZealot said:


> Ok, yes it does make a difference as that option is not present in XP unfortunately.
> 
> The easiest way may be to place it on your Desktop and then open command prompt from the accessories Start menu.
> 
> Then type : cd Desktop\Fixcdt and then the command from above.
> 
> Try that and see if you have better success.


Good to see ya around


----------



## km75

CellZealot said:


> Ok, yes it does make a difference as that option is not present in XP unfortunately.
> 
> The easiest way may be to place it on your Desktop and then open command prompt from the accessories Start menu.
> 
> Then type : cd DesktopFixcdt and then the command from above.
> 
> Try that and see if you have better success.


Did as you suggested and all I got was this.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CellZealot

Same to you Timmy! Been a busy new year so far...lots of cool dev happening for Bionic too!

I wish more users understood the options available to them now for recovering their phones as it seems many are missing the big picture and getting stuck needlessly.

I am not referring to km75, who is just having difficulty with the command line interface, but more generally to forum traffic here and elsewhere.


----------



## km75

This is what my cdtfix folder looks like. Does it look like everything is in order with it?

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes

CellZealot said:


> Same to you Timmy! Been a busy new year so far...lots of cool dev happening for Bionic too!
> 
> I wish more users understood the options available to them now for recovering their phones as it seems many are missing the big picture and getting stuck needlessly.
> 
> I am not referring to km75, who is just having difficulty with the command line interface, but more generally to forum traffic here and elsewhere.


Again, not directed you km75, but a little research and reading would sure stop all these needless issues and errors. I do have a question thought, what would make the bp & lte errora in flashing the radio. I can only come up with some sort of hardware issue.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

km75 said:


> This is what my cdtfix folder looks like. Does it look like everything is in order with it?
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


your missing the adb dll files, there is 2 of them.


----------



## CellZealot

Timmy10shoes said:


> Again, not directed you km75, but a little research and reading would sure stop all these needless issues and errors. I do have a question thought, what would make the bp & lte errora in flashing the radio. I can only come up with some sort of hardware issue.


I think that reflashing the original .886 radio.zip in recovery should fix that and allow later versions to flash properly.
Many users seem to be getting stuck after flashing the radio.img and then the reboot into recovery afterwards to actually flash the radios.

Perhaps manually booting into recovery and runing the radio.zip would work for those cases.

I am not certain what set of circumstances creates that error as I have not seen it when reverting the radios backwards and forwards when I did it.


----------



## km75

Timmy10shoes said:


> your missing the adb dll files, there is 2 of them.


You are referring to these correct? So I am not missing them. Is it safe for me to assume that I don't have them in the correct place? BTW the following screen is what pops up when I hit moto fastboot. Also thanx for your assistance

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes

CellZealot said:


> I think that reflashing the original .886 radio.zip in recovery should fix that and allow later versions to flash properly.
> Many users seem to be getting stuck after flashing the radio.img and then the reboot into recovery afterwards to actually flash the radios.
> 
> Perhaps manually booting into recovery and runing the radio.zip would work for those cases.
> 
> I am not certain what set of circumstances creates that error as I have not seen it when reverting the radios backwards and forwards when I did it.


There has been 2 case of the bp.img failing at all flashes, thru rsd (both .866 & .893), the radio only zip and the .893 and .901 updates. I forget the actual errors, but it justs aborts out.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

km75 said:


> You are referring to these correct? So I am not missing them. Is it safe for me to assume that I don't have them in the correct place? BTW the following screen is what pops up when I hit moto fastboot. Also thanx for your assistance
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


You need moto-fastboot, the 2 adb dll's and the cdt.bin all in the same folder.


----------



## km75

CellZealot said:


> Same to you Timmy! Been a busy new year so far...lots of cool dev happening for Bionic too!
> 
> I wish more users understood the options available to them now for recovering their phones as it seems many are missing the big picture and getting stuck needlessly.
> 
> I am not referring to km75, who is just having difficulty with the command line interface, but more generally to forum traffic here and elsewhere.


No need to say you aren't making reference to me. I feel that there is no way I should be stuck. The instructions are clear as day. So I agree with your assessment/comments. I just appreciate the fact that you are taking the time out to offer some assistance

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes

km75 said:


> No need to say you aren't making reference to me. I feel that there is no way I should be stuck. The instructions are clear as day. So I agree with your assessment/comments. I just appreciate the fact that you are taking the time out to offer some assistance
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


No problem, that's what i'm here for. Any luck?


----------



## km75

Timmy10shoes said:


> No problem, that's what i'm here for. Any luck?


Going to make the adjustment now with my folder. I think that is going to do it. I will definitely let you know.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## km75

Timmy my folder is named cdtfix. When I open it up I see moto-fastboot and cdt. The other two files that you said I needed show when I double click moto-fastboot. Actually its 3 files that show up bcuz moto-fastboot also shows with a screen next to it. Are you saying all 3 of those files and the cdt file need to show all at once when I click on the folder I put everything into. It sounds like ur telling me that even though I have all the files I need in my folder there shouldn't be a sub folder. Am I correct?

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes

No subfolder. Make one folder put the contents of the moto-fastboot folder and the cdt.bin in there and rerun the commands.


----------



## CellZealot

Yes, no sub folders, all in one directory.
Then it will work. The command line needs everything literally spelled out for it. It makes no assumptions.All of those files need to be present in one location.


----------



## km75

Thanx Timmy and CZ. I appreciate the help. I've been doing so much reading and doing things by trial and error that I think my brain is turning to mush. So I'm going take a little break from this. Hopefully I will be able to give you guys an update in an hour or so with some good news.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## km75

Ok I lied. Wasn't patient enough to wait. Lol. I got rid of the sub folders like you guys told me. And.......well the attached pic says it all. Thanx a lot CZ and Timmy for your patience. I knew it was going to be something simple. Definitely learned a lot over the past couple of days.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## becook1

km75 said:


> Well honestly I don't know difference that would make.


While I am by no means an expert in this, my understanding is that Fastboot, Moto-Fastboot, and RSD Lite will not let you flash an older file ontop of a newer edition. DD flash's without this checking. So If my understanding is correct, using DD to force the .893 ver of cdt.bin would allow a person to fully revert from .901.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Again, what would be the benefit of flashing the .893 cdt.bin and you can flash new images over the old images with all the above methods, just not the cdt.


----------



## becook1

Timmy10shoes said:


> Again, what would be the benefit of flashing the .893 cdt.bin and you can flash new images over the old images with all the above methods, just not the cdt.


I am trying to stay ahead of the game here, in wondering if updating to .901 has actually taken us off the OTA path. IF being able to DD the .893 cdt.bin so that we are able to get to a complete .893 system, we should be in the OTA path.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

We already are on the update path. Even if .901 or a variation of it is not the OTA. The mbmloader uses the cdt as a point of reference to make sure the image is signed by motorola, particularly the boot and recovery images. Every OTA flashes a new cdt.bin. It can not be downgraded. But it won't stop you recieving OTA updates as is evident by the fact you can flash back to .866 and still update to .893.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Also 5.7.893 DID take us off the update path, and we recovered from that.


----------



## neckbonest

i messed my freinds bionic up.will this fix (ap fastboot flash failure) that i somehow got into?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

neckbonest said:


> i messed my freinds bionic up.will this fix (ap fastboot flash failure) that i somehow got into?


Yes


----------



## neckbonest

Timmy10shoes said:


> Yes


 any paticular part or just start from the beginning


----------



## Timmy10shoes

neckbonest said:


> any paticular part or just start from the beginning


boot in ap fastboot and open rsd lite, navigate to the flashme folder and choose the xml


----------



## ms0chez

Okay my phone is so beyond bricked right now. Been up all night trying various techniques in the pathsavor forums. None worked. And I believe my phone died. Might have to buy a new battery because my phone is unable to charge right now. I heard this method worked for the same situation I'm in but I'm unable to download the files from the op. Are they down or something? Please help.


----------



## ms0chez

Sorry for another post but will the instructions you gave km work for those having the Error 7 when trying to install the update 893 where it aborts the installation?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

ms0chez said:


> Okay my phone is so beyond bricked right now. Been up all night trying various techniques in the pathsavor forums. None worked. And I believe my phone died. Might have to buy a new battery because my phone is unable to charge right now. I heard this method worked for the same situation I'm in but I'm unable to download the files from the op. Are they down or something? Please help.


Link back up


----------



## Timmy10shoes

ms0chez said:


> Sorry for another post but will the instructions you gave km work for those having the Error 7 when trying to install the update 893 where it aborts the installation?


That usually means that there a something missing in the preinstall partition. You need to moto-fastboot the preinstall.


----------



## ms0chez

Timmy10shoes said:


> That usually means that there a something missing in the preinstall partition. You need to moto-fastboot the preinstall.


How would I do that? I know how to use the comman prompt somewhat for the moto-fast boot from reading through your thread but I don't have a preinstall file. Is that in the download you just fixed?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

ms0chez said:


> How would I do that? I know how to use the comman prompt somewhat for the moto-fast boot from reading through your thread but I don't have a preinstall file. Is that in the download you just fixed?


yes


----------



## gsDroid

ms0chez said:


> That usually means that there a something missing in the preinstall partition. You need to moto-fastboot the preinstall.


I used the method in this thread to get to stock foreverrooted 5.5.893, but didn't install the .901 update at the time. Then I installed Kin3tx, but decided I wanted to take the .901 update. I nandroided back to my stock 5.5.893, nothing frozen, never safestrapped, no system files removed, etc., but when I try to flash the .901 update in stock recovery, I also get the Error 7. I recopied the .901 update to my microsd card and after disconnecting from the computer, I got a System Update notice so I said to 'Copy' to internal memory to install and the phone booted into recovery and tried to install. I then rebooted and got a notice that the update had failed. If I can figure out how to do the 'moto-fastboot the preinstall' is that sufficient to allow me to update? I'll look for instructions if that is all I need.


----------



## gsDroid

'moto-fastboot flash preinstall preinstall.img'

Is this what I need to do from the command prompt in the folder containing the moto-fastboot, adb, and img files?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

gsDroid said:


> 'moto-fastboot flash preinstall preinstall.img'
> 
> Is this what I need to do from the command prompt in the folder containing the moto-fastboot, adb, and img files?


yes and you need the 2 adb dll's in the folder


----------



## gsDroid

OK, successfully flashed the preinstall.img and rebooted. Went back to stock recovery and tried again to flash .901 and had this error:
assert failed: apply_patch_check ("/system/build.prop"."md5 checksum" , "md5 checksum")

*Note:* Above I used "md5 checksum" in place of long strings of hex numbers that look like md5 checksum numbers, they are different numbers.

I suspect that this failure is due to editing the build.prop file for the heapsize, wifi scan interval, and ring delay values. My build.prop.bak file was original, so I tried again with that one and it flashed. It looks like you must have the original build.prop also for the update to work. Now I am on system 5.9.901, rooted - hooray! It seems I didn't need the preinstall.img flash. I just needed full stock, no removed or frozen system apps, and no edits to build.prop.

THANK YOU Timmy10shoes. You are an invaluable asset to this community.


----------



## ultrastigi

I am trying to finally update from cheesecake but I can not get RSD lite to install. It use to be on my computer but now it will not install. I just get an error. code 2738. Any idea's?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

go to c:/program files x86(or something like that, not in front of my pc)/motorola amd erase any rsd lite files


----------



## ultrastigi

Timmy10shoes said:


> go to c:/program files x86(or something like that, not in front of my pc)/motorola amd erase any rsd lite files


Still getting the error. I looked on google and people said they fixed but dont post how to fix it. 1 guy said it's a registry error? Looks like I am gonna have to use a different computer.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

BootAnimator had the same issue. registation error. He say he fixed some keys and all is good. mabye try sending him a PM.


----------



## kendeezy

hey guys i need help. i got thrown into ap fastboot flash mode (invalid CDT) and i did the instructions for the cdt fix but it still wasnt working. after getting all of the files i needed in the same folder and renaming the cdt.bin to cdt.bin.bak. i tried running the command moto-fastboot flash cdt.bin cdt.bin and it says error cannot load 'cdt.bin'

i dont know what im doing wrong and i just want to fix my phone.

please help.

thanks everyone


----------



## tazman19

Did the steps in RSD lite to get my sons bionic back to .886 (he flashed an incompatible mod and was stuck in boot loop). Flashed targa. That seems to work Ok, but how do you then upgrade to .893 and .901? He was running Eclipse 2 so I am assuming he was already on .901 before the bootloop started. I am a Thunderbolt guy and getting a lil confused here. After getting to .886 I am running the R3I3AS3D root method using option 2 (root and 43V3RRoot a non rooted bionic).

I tried downloading the zip files for the update seperataly and flashing them in stock recovery but was getting signature verification errors so they could not flash. Tried to update officially through the OTA on the phone and it keeps saying update failed after reboot.

BTW, the phone boots up to the green android man but RSD remains in "please manually power up this device" and result "in process".

EDIT : Finally got to pass status in RSD, line then goes away. What is my next step for upgrading the firmware to .893 and .901?

EDIT2: Wow, what a process and pain in the butt compared to the unlocked bootloader of the TBolt. Used cheesecake to get him to .893 finally. Have good clockwork backups of .886 and .893 now. I guess a break then onto give .901 a try......


----------



## Brenardo

MAN... I have been reading over this thread and the more I read the more I realize I am out of the bionic loop.... I hate to be "that guy" but what is my best option to get from .901 back to .893? I am currently downloading the full .893 fxz file. Is it best to flash this via RSD 5.6 then reroot .893 or is there an easier way to get back to .893?

And again sorry to be a PITA...

Thanks in advance for the help...

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Brenardo said:


> MAN... I have been reading over this thread and the more I read the more I realize I am out of the bionic loop.... I hate to be "that guy" but what is my best option to get from .901 back to .893? I am currently downloading the full .893 fxz file. Is it best to flash this via RSD 5.6 then reroot .893 or is there an easier way to get back to .893?
> 
> And again sorry to be a PITA...
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help...
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


If you go the .893 fxz route, back up your internal sdcard. The fxz will wipe it, and delete the cdt.bin fom the zip also and replace it with the .901 cdt.bin from the OP or else it will fail.


----------



## TruSteelfan

This was a life saver. I was trying to unroot from .901 and return to stock because I am selling my bionic and thought I bricked it. I tried other files through RSD, but this is the only one that work. Thank you.


----------



## twinkyz1979

kendeezy said:


> hey guys i need help. i got thrown into ap fastboot flash mode (invalid CDT) and i did the instructions for the cdt fix but it still wasnt working. after getting all of the files i needed in the same folder and renaming the cdt.bin to cdt.bin.bak. i tried running the command moto-fastboot flash cdt.bin cdt.bin and it says error cannot load 'cdt.bin'
> 
> i dont know what im doing wrong and i just want to fix my phone.
> 
> please help.
> 
> thanks everyone


Just simply get a hold of a 901 or 902 update and extract the files and copy the cdt file from one of those and flash it via fasboot. it will fix your problems.


----------



## smeech

Thanks!!! This worked like a charm.


----------



## pinta1jr

I'm hoping someone can help. I've followed the Noob Guide on the original post. RSD goes through everything and gets to the point where it says to please manually power up this phone. The phone itself at this point is at the motorola dual core screen but stays stuck here (I've let it sit for a significant amount of time). I've repeated the steps two more times, no luck. Any help. I've read through all the posts but didn't get a clear idea on a fix. I tried to go into recovery on the phone but get the triangle/android guy that come up and it won't go any further. Any help for someone relatively new to this would be extremely appreciated!!

Edit: I used a different xml and it worked - got me to 893 and working again. Thanks for all you guys do here.


----------



## idigscars

I currently have the 5.9.902 verison, how do I go about fixing my bricked phone?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Just download the first link and flash it thru rsd lite.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

idigscars said:


> I currently have the 5.9.902 verison, how do I go about fixing my bricked phone?


PM sent also


----------



## seattle

Simply WOW! Tim personally helped me with my crippled Droid.
I cannot believe his patience and expertise. Without question one of the most unselfish acts experienced in a very long time.
Tim, you are a credit to the Droid community and forum

Charlie (Seattle)


----------



## RockyC

He did the same for me and I agree!


----------



## eye__dea

Timmy10shoes is the man! He is very helpful in the Root-Ed app (which is available in the market) as well. eye__dea


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Thanks ya'll. Updated with link to 902 fxz and the edited xml.


----------



## ultrastigi

Timmy10shoes said:


> Thanks ya'll. Updated with link to 902 fxz and the edited xml.


No thank you for everything you have done for us. Not many guys like you around the forums.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## gsDroid

Timmy10shoes said:


> Thanks ya'll. Updated with link to 902 fxz and the edited xml.


Of the files listed in the link to the 902 fxz, is the one we want 'VRZ_XT875_5.9.902.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CFC_01.xml.zip'? Or is that just an update file?


----------



## LDubs

I believe that is the full one, its almost 700mb.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## gsDroid

So does this take you back to original stock from .902 or take you to .902 from anywhere else?


----------



## cdu13

I was rooted(893) and using safestrap. Updated to 901and then to 902. Had issues with the ROM I was using. Followed the noob giude to un-root. Re-set me back to a stock phone. Did the OTA update to 893. Phone rebooted and is now stuck in fastboot. Getting Invalid CDT Invalid CG VERSION(CG: cdt). I've read through the thread and not having any luck.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

The instructions are in the OP. Download the 902 cdt and follow the instructions underneath the download link. Moto-fastboot is in the last link zip


----------



## kylebennett006

Disclaimer: It was suggested I come post my issue on this thread. So I copied and pasted my issue from XDA. The reply I got is as follows:
"Do you have all of your stuff backed up? Maybe your best option would be to run the 902 fxz files in RSDlite and reroot. Here is a link: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13485-unb...linux-support/
You will find the 902 fxz files, the 902 edited xml (to keep your internal sdcard data), and the new root exploit for 902 by djrbliss. Also, Timmy10shoes will be more than happy to answer any questions. Actually ask him first and see what he says."

So here I am. Anyone else having the same problem described below?

Hey guys, I'm having a bit of an issue after using the method described in dhacker's post at MyDroidWorld (xda won't let me post the outside link since I'm a noob). After rebooting after installing the update, my phone seems to be trying to download an update. I will randomly get a pop-up box titled "Info" that says "Download of update failed." When I go to settings>about phone>system updates, I will get the message "An update is currently being downloaded. You will be notified when the download is complete."

Obviously, this is annoying and it suggests my phone is trying to do something in the background. Any fix for this yet?

I went and deleted all the Blur update zips from my sd card and external sd card. I searched my system using ES File Explorer and couldn't find anything that would suggest prompting an update. I also cleared the data from several running apps such as Updater, Download Manager, FOTA, and Market. Nothing seems to work.

I just booted into recovery and wiped the cache...we'll see if that works.

Update:
Wiping the cache did not work.

Other helpful info:
Prior to updating to 902, I was on 893, rooted using dhacker's forever root, stock rom. I used his method in the link above to revert back to stock 893 and then re-rooted. Applied the Voodoo Protect Root, updated in Recovery from sdcard, rebooted, and then restored root.

Now I'm getting this constant "Download of update failed". I want to just tell my phone, "Dude, I don't need the update. I got it already. Thanks."

Any advice? Thanks in advance, y'all.

-KB


----------



## cdu13

That worked. Thank You


----------



## gsDroid

kylebennett006 said:


> Now I'm getting this constant "Download of update failed". I want to just tell my phone, "Dude, I don't need the update. I got it already. Thanks."


I had gotten the OTA update notification and told it to proceed, but the update failed because I had an edited build.prop file. I was able to replace the build.prop file and then flashed the update successfully from the update file I downloaded. After re-starting, I also kept getting the OTA update notification even though I was on .902 and tried some of the same steps you did. You're right, it is annoying as hell. Finally, I went into bootstrap recovery (cw recovery) and did a wipe cache and wipe dalvik. After re-starting, I never got the OTA notification again. Give that a try if you haven't already.


----------



## CellZealot

That is the full xxml.zip for 5.9.902.


----------



## djr4x4

The full xml file for 5.9.902 link is down atm... Dropbox shut it down due to high traffic.. I will be fixing this problem and giving Timmy a new link shortly..


----------



## djr4x4

Untill the new link shows up on the first page. Here's a link for now if anyone needs the fxz 902 xml file. VRZ_XT875_5.9.902.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CFC_01.xml.zip


----------



## whodat70003

*NEED HELP!!*

I was trying to Install the 1% battery for axiom... and now im stock on the DUAL CORE screen.. already tried to restore my backups via stock recovery(holding power and up/down button) but when i click on the folder nothing shows up. 

Will Appreciate Any help!


----------



## Timmy10shoes

whodat70003 said:


> *NEED HELP!!*
> 
> I was trying to Install the 1% battery for axiom... and now im stock on the DUAL CORE screen.. already tried to restore my backups via stock recovery(holding power and up/down button) but when i click on the folder nothing shows up.
> 
> Will Appreciate Any help!


Download the 902 fxz and the 902 edited xml and flash it with rsd lite


----------



## UNCnate

Sorry if this has been answered before, but does this put everything back to "stock"? Will it put me back on the OTA update list?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

UNCnate said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before, but does this put everything back to "stock"? Will it put me back on the OTA update list?


yes


----------



## kipland007

ok so in flashing with rsd lite i get to step 10 and then it fails to flash the boot.img. try to start up normally and i get a boot failure. am i completely boned? or could there be something i'm missing.


----------



## Ryfermadness

Timmy10shoes said:


> Download the 902 fxz and the 902 edited xml and flash it with rsd lite


so will that work for me if i am bootlooping from going to AOPK from Axiom? i have tried everything. how do you flash both in rsd lite? not to keen on Rsd lite it never works for me, always gives me,"please check input file, either XML format is wrong or image files associated with it are missing


----------



## Timmy10shoes

kipland007 said:


> ok so in flashing with rsd lite i get to step 10 and then it fails to flash the boot.img. try to start up normally and i get a boot failure. am i completely boned? or could there be something i'm missing.


Which fxz are you trying to flash? With the boot at step 10, i'm quessing 902.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Ryfermadness said:


> so will that work for me if i am bootlooping from going to AOPK from Axiom? i have tried everything. how do you flash both in rsd lite? not to keen on Rsd lite it never works for me, always gives me,"please check input file, either XML format is wrong or image files associated with it are missing


Put the edited xml in the 902 fxz folder and use it instead of the other to flash


----------



## kipland007

Yeah I'm on. 902. Was running eclipse but flashed aokp after wipe and bootlooped. Any thoughts?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## ultrastigi

kipland007 said:


> Yeah I'm on. 902. Was running eclipse but flashed aokp after wipe and bootlooped. Any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Could have been a bad download. Redownload.
Wipe data
Cache
Davlik
System
Then reflash.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## kipland007

ultrastigi said:


> Could have been a bad download. Redownload.
> Wipe data
> Cache
> Davlik
> System
> Then reflash.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Unfortunately not possible. I wasn't safestrapped so now I'm just stuck trying to fix it with RSD Lite. However, the file fails to flash using this method on 10/15 (or however many there are) when rewriting the boot.img. I appreciate any help. Will be very impressed if I can rescue this device haha


----------



## Timmy10shoes

kipland007 said:


> Unfortunately not possible. I wasn't safestrapped so now I'm just stuck trying to fix it with RSD Lite. However, the file fails to flash using this method on 10/15 (or however many there are) when rewriting the boot.img. I appreciate any help. Will be very impressed if I can rescue this device haha


Were you ever able to get your device fixed?


----------



## broxtondavis

Okay, I have completely bricked my phone. I had 886, and was attempting to reset my device, which then I mistakenly formatted my system. So I tried to use FOREVER Root's method to debrick, in order to flash the 886 system, but this was only met by a flash failure in fastboot mode. I tried flashing the original xml from the "flash me" which got me stuck at flashing system, same thing with the 902 fxz. Any advice? It's killing me....


----------



## francisedwood

i'm having a hard time getting back to anything at this point. I was on 901 eclipse before and decided i wanted to get to stock 902. at this point i just need to understand the instructions.

I have all drivers and rsd already.

I downloaded the new VRZ_XT875_5.9.902.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CFC_01.xml.zip

then the 5.9.902.zip.

I unpack the first zip.

then i unpack the second into that folder. correct?

then in rsd lite which xml file do i load?
i keep getting flash errors. sometimes it's at step 14 system.img. then the gfrs.img fails. idk what to do to get a phone again. and the pathfinder method is linked to mediafire which doesn't respond


----------



## mrgarrison

hey im stuck in ap fastboot(flash failure) and the link/directions arent on the op anymore.. does anyone have a link to what was in the original post?







thank you


----------



## eye__dea

Unfortunately, timmy10shoes has moved on from rootzwiki...but he is still around in other forums. Locate him and he will probably be more than happy to help.


----------



## IA10ECN

All the fastboot files are over on xda


----------



## Switchbolt

Could anyone help i know that this thread is dead but i need help desperatly! So i am very new to this and what happened was i rooted my phone and tried installing R3Blurr3d and well it was stuck on this loading screen so i tried to unroot it via this process: http://droidbionicro...c/#comment-4920 But that didnt work. I am now stuck in Flach Mode and i tried powering it one while holding power and volume + and - and selecting normal boot but i get these errors and it wont bring me to the normal android screen: Invalid CG OTV (CG: system): Invalid SP Data
Invalid CG Version (CG: system)
Invalid CG OTV (CG: system)

HELP! i dont know what to do!


----------



## jickracer007

Help I am stuck in a loop. 
I used rsd lite 5.6 and used vxw .902 but I am in a loop.
I did accidently run it the first time without showing the device is this my doom?


----------



## obaidi2005

i just wanted to say thanks to those who take the time to help us fools out


----------



## djr4x4

Edit


----------



## djr4x4

Edit


----------



## gtloui

Would someone help guide me? I am new to these postings and simply want to return my bionic to Verizon's official OTA path. I currently am running on the leaked ICS system version 6.7.2233.XT875.Verizon.en.US

With VZW's official update and the eventual move to JB, I thought I'd just get back on the OTA path. Many of the older threads don't seem to have active links anymore.

Thanks to all of you for you help/guidance.


----------



## monkey allen

i have the same problem unfortunatly the post with the help to this is gone....wtf?


----------



## BDAZZG1

Just fxz to 246. You will then be back on the path

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

